# Free or Cheap E-book sites



## Susie (Sep 13, 2014)

Here are some not necessarily soap related sites for ebooks that are cheap or free.  If someone has one I have not included, please feel free to add it here if you would be so kind.

www.pixelofink.com
kindlenationdaily.com
https://www.bookbub.com
www.bookperk.com
www.bookgorilla.com

I put the list here because most of the books are not soap related, and other not soap related reading/book threads were here.  If I am in error, please move to appropriate location.  Thanks!


----------



## Jencat (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Susie!  I didn't know about bookgorilla.com so I added a subscription to that one.

Another good way to find out about free soaping/bath & body books is to go to http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-...f=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_154606011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1 or click Kindle eBooks > Kindle Best Sellers, choose Craft, Hobbies & Home and then click on Top 100 Free.


----------

